# SRAM S300 1.1 Crankset



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

There's nothing in the reviews, so I figured I turn to you all. Does anyone have any experience with the SRAM S300 1.1 crankset? As much as I'd like to splurge on a set of the Omniums, money is totally an issue right now! Anyway, thanks and I'm looking forward to hear any replies...


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

I've looked at that too. Looks like an Apex crank without the front side filed for a chainring. If they are anything like my Apex cranks they will work fine.


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

chocostove said:


> I've looked at that too. Looks like an Apex crank without the front side filed for a chainring. If they are anything like my Apex cranks they will work fine.



Thanks for the reply!:thumbsup: Yup, I'm most likely going to go with a set of these S300's...


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like you've already decided, and I think you'll do fine with them. I've been running a set for three years and no issues. Stiff, reasonably light, and pretty (prettier with a black chainring though :thumbsup.


----------



## hambone3x3 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think they'd serve you well. 2 years SSCX with no issues whatsoever. That's worth quite a bit if you've ever had to battle a troublesome crankset/bb.


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like they're pretty solid cranks! Here's what I'm building, I'll post pics when I'm finished...


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking good! Langsters are a blast to ride.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Are those chain rings round? I ask because my two SS bikes have tight spots spots when I spin the crank. So I adjust the wheel to the tight spot.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got one on my Fixed and it's plenty good. 

I actually downgraded from an Omnium since it was completely unnecessary for commuting and overly expensive for non-race purposes.


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

jtompilot said:


> Are those chain rings round? I ask because my two SS bikes have tight spots spots when I spin the crank. So I adjust the wheel to the tight spot.


Mine is round. Did you try the Sheldon trick to mount your chainrings concentrically?


----------

